# ATTN Indianapolis Folks: Starting an Android User Group w/Meetups



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Indy folks:

I'm investigating creating an Android user group with monthly meetups here in Indianapolis (most likely on the north side of town). I have a bit of experience at creating and running user groups and I feel that we need to start having such things for Android hobbyists as well.

I envision this being a great way to meet other Android folks, both local and perhaps invite some out-of-towners from nearby (Chicago, Cincinnati, St. Louis, etc.). At our meetups, we could do anything from some advanced talks on Android development to simply a bunch of short presentations showing off our favorite Android apps, utilities, tips, and tricks.

I'm attempting to gauge interest in corporations who might be willing to sponsor the group as well and give us some goodies. For example, the other user group I run, we tend to give out ~$3,000 in goodies (mostly development software but a bunch of books too) each month. That said, if you show up to this group just for freebies, you're in the wrong place and we'll let you know. This isn't about getting free stuff - this is about being involved with others in person, learning about things you're ignorant about, and helping others learn about things you're educated on. Do NOT expect to be getting free phones or anything like that at our meetups - I highly doubt we'll get such sponsorship.

If you're interested and local to Indianapolis, let us know here. Like I said, I'm investigating this and gauging the interest in this. If only 3-5 people are interested, I'm not going to bother. If 20+ people are interested, then I'll probably make this happen. If/when this happens, don't expect the first meetup until after the holidays and probably after bad weather is gone (perhaps ~March). But if we do this, then I'll need a couple months to line up some good sponsors as well. And if I can, I'll see if I can get somebody to cover some free pizza for us!

-Jax


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

sounds fun. not anywhere close, but let us know how it goes!


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

My family in Indy is nowhere near as nerdy as me


----------



## dhoshman (Aug 25, 2011)

I would love to join, although I don't know how good a member I would be. When I'm in Indy I'm usually in Avon or brownsburg but I spend alot of time away in L.A. so i don't know how much I would be able to attend. Excellent idea though.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

dhoshman said:


> I would love to join, although I don't know how good a member I would be. When I'm in Indy I'm usually in Avon or brownsburg but I spend alot of time away in L.A. so i don't know how much I would be able to attend. Excellent idea though.


That's fine. My other user group that I founded and help run tends to rotate between ~50 different people but people show up anywhere from 20% to 90% of the time. Nobody really needs to obligate to anything unless they want to help run the group, then there are some obligations.


----------



## southpaw930 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd definitely be up for something like this. Thankfully I just happened to see your post as a last replied or I'd have missed it. I live up in Fishers so Northside meetings would not be a problem most of the time.


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

I am in Carmel. Lets do it.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dhoshman (Aug 25, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> That's fine. My other user group that I founded and help run tends to rotate between ~50 different people but people show up anywhere from 20% to 90% of the time. Nobody really needs to obligate to anything unless they want to help run the group, then there are some obligations.


Well then count me in....


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I could do it.. even despite being in hour away...


----------

